# έξεστι Κλαζομενίοις ασχημονείν = it is expected of the Clazomenians to misbehave



## nickel (Apr 26, 2014)

Οι Κλαζομενές ήταν αρχαία πόλη της Μικράς Ασίας, πατρίδα του φιλόσοφου Αναξαγόρα, λίγο πιο κάτω από τη Σμύρνη. Στη σημερινή Urla (από το ελληνικό «τα Βουρλά», γενέτειρα του Σεφέρη), που είναι χτισμένη στη θέση της, δεν θα βρει κανείς ιδιαίτερα ίχνη της αρχαίας πόλης. Άλλωστε, οι Κλαζομένιοι μετακόμισαν αργότερα για ασφάλεια σε ένα από τα νησάκια του κόλπου.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urla,_İzmir

Ο Ρωμαίος συγγραφέας Κλαύδιος Αιλιανός στο έργο του _Varia Historia_ (_Ποικίλη Ιστορία_) που έγραψε τον 3ο αι. μ.Χ. αναφέρει την παρακάτω διδακτική ιστορία σε σχέση με τους Κλαζομένιους (Βιβλίο 2, κεφ. 15):

[Περὶ τῶν τοὺς τῶν Ἐφόρων θρόνους ἀσβόλῳ χρισαμένων]
Κλαζομενίων τινὲς εἰς τὴν Σπάρτην ἀφικόμενοι καὶ ὔβρει καὶ ἀλαζονείᾳ χρώμενοι τοὺς τῶν ἐφόρων θρόνους, ἔνθα εἰώθασι καθήμενοι χρηματίζειν καὶ τῶν πολιτικῶν ἔκαστα διατάττειν, ἀλλὰ τούτους γε τοὺς θρόνους ἀσβόλῳ κατέχρισαν. μαθόντες δὲ οἱ ἔφοροι οὐκ ἠγανάκτησαν, ἀλλὰ τὸν δημόσιον κήρυκα καλέσαντες προσέταξαν αὐτὸν δημοσίᾳ κηρύξαι τοῦτο δὴ τὸ θαυμαζόμενον· «ἐξέστω Κλαζομενίοις ἀσχημονεῖν».

Σύμφωνα με τη μετάφραση στη Βικιπαίδεια:

Σχετικά με τους θρόνους των Εφόρων στη Σπάρτη που μαυρίστηκαν
Κάποιοι από τους Κλαζομένιους, όταν έφτασαν στην Σπάρτη, με ύβρη και αλαζονεία αντιμετώπισαν τους θρόνους των εφόρων, όπου αυτοί συνήθιζαν να κάθονται και να αποφασίζουν και για τα θέματα της πολιτείας να διατάσσουν — αυτούς τους θρόνους αυτοί τους καταμαύρισαν. Όταν δε το έμαθαν οι έφοροι, δεν αγανάκτησαν, αλλά αφού κάλεσαν τον δημόσιο κήρυκα, τον πρόσταξαν να διακηρύξει δημοσίως αυτό το θαυμαστό: «Ας επιτρέπεται στους Κλαζομένιους να διαπράττουν απρέπειες».
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Έξεστι_Κλαζομενίοις_ασχημονείν

Άλλαξα μόνο την απόδοση της επίμαχης φράσης, αφού το «εξέστω» είναι η προστακτική του απρόσωπου ρήματος _έξεστι_. _Έξεστι_ σημαίνει «επιτρέπεται» και _εξέστω_ «ας επιτρέπεται, να επιτρέπεται».

Ιδού και η μετάφραση των εκδόσεων Loeb (από τον N G Wilson):
Book 2, 15. Some men from Clazomenae who had gone to Sparta behaved in arrogant and insolent fashion. The seats of the ephors, in which they normally sit in order to perform their duties and deal with all state affairs, these seats the men covered with soot. When the ephors learned of this they were not annoyed. Instead they summoned the town crier and instructed him to make the following much admired public announcement: “Let the men of Clazomenae be given leave to misbehave.”

Η έκφραση «ασβόλῳ χρίω / καταχρίω» σημαίνει «μαυρίζω, μουντζουρώνω», αφού η _άσβολος_ (η _ασβόλη_ τώρα) είναι η καπνιά. Από τις διαπομπεύσεις στα βυζαντινά χρόνια έχουμε τη _μούντζα / μουντζώνω_ και το _αποσβολώνω_ (< _απασβολούμαι_).

Ο σοφός τρόπος με τον οποίο οι Σπαρτιάτες έφοροι «άδειασαν» τους ασχημονούντες επισκέπτες της πόλης τους έχει περάσει σήμερα με το ρήμα στην οριστική, «*Έξεστι Κλαζομενίοις ασχημονείν*», που δεν σημαίνει «συνηθίζεται / είναι αναμενόμενο να ασχημονούν οι Κλαζομένιοι», αλλά έτσι ερμηνεύεται: Τέτοιοι που είναι οι Κλαζομένιοι, μην περιμένεις κάτι καλύτερο απ’ αυτούς …

Τα θυμήθηκα αυτά όταν έμαθα τι είχαν κάνει οι οπαδοί του ΠΑΟΚ στα καθίσματα του Ολυμπιακού στη Θεσσαλονίκη και αμέσως μετά για τον τρόπο που ο μητροπολίτης Καλαβρύτων σχολίασε τις απόψεις του Ν. Δήμου για το Άγιο Φως.

Για κατά λέξη μετάφραση της νεότερης εκδοχής προτείνω το λιτό:
*It is expected of the Clazomenians to misbehave.*

Χωρίς να φέρνουμε τους αγγλόφωνους αναγνώστες αντιμέτωπους με μια άγνωστη ιστορία:
*their bad behavior is to be expected* (Λεξικό Κοραής)

Άλλες ωραίες αποδόσεις;


http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Έξεστι_Κλαζομενίοις_ασχημονείν
http://penelope.uchicago.edu/aelian/varhist2.xhtml
http://books.google.gr/books?id=OB4tAAAAYAAJ&pg=PA355
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κλαζομενές
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klazomenai
http://www.sarantakos.com/arx/arx_klazom19.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claudius_Aelianus


----------



## Earion (Apr 26, 2014)

Από κοράκου στόμα κρα θ’ ακούσεις.


----------

